# Hate My Job



## Tymes Rhymes (May 28, 2014)

So I've been working as a cashier at a grocery store/ supermarket for 14 months now and everyday that I go in I increasingly have a disdain for the job.

Today, The 11th of August, was supposed to be my day off yet just a few minutes ago I received a call to go in and I stupidly said yes.

I know the metaphysical "they" say to never answer your phone on your day off but I did and said yes to coming in today. This is of my own doing, I know this.

I have ignored calls from them in the past only to be chastised when I came in on my next scheduled day. They actually have talked to me about not answering my phone before.

Today puts me at 50 hours for the week. 50 hours for a "part-time" employee.

Sorry if this post isn't articulate, I just needed to vent.

As everyday lingers on, the tedium of the working world is getting to me. I need to figure out something quick. This is unbearable for me.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Make sure they are doing everything %100 correct. If you worked 50 hours, then make sure you got exactly 10 hours of overtime pay. If you didn't, then call HR and file a complaint. They also can't discipline you for not answering your phone. You should call HR and say they are harassing you and not treating you fairly. When you don't stick up for yourself, this is how your employer will treat you.

I bet you're the only one they call to come in because they know they can pressure and intimidate you. Don't let them do that.


----------



## Tymes Rhymes (May 28, 2014)

RelinquishedHell said:


> Make sure they are doing everything %100 correct. If you worked 50 hours, then make sure you got exactly 10 hours of overtime pay. If you didn't, then call HR and file a complaint. They also can't discipline you for not answering your phone. You should call HR and say they are harassing you and not treating you fairly. When you don't stick up for yourself, this is how your employer will treat you.
> 
> I bet you're the only one they call to come in because they know they can pressure and intimidate you. Don't let them do that.


True. I have become what I've always hated. A cold robot working relentlessly for a job that I hate.

I mentioned that I was part-time right? The least amount of hours I usually get is 32 hours a week and even that is rare. I'm damn near full-time.

We must all learn from our mistakes. I'll go in today. I've already said yes but from this day forth, I shall be much more proactive in defending myself against this blatant display of indifference by the company.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I give you permission to quit


----------



## Swagonite (Jun 24, 2014)

The only plus side to working so much is looking forward to that phat overtime pay but make sure you're getting that at least in your paycheck breakdown.


----------



## Section80 (Jul 6, 2014)

Thought I hated my job till I had 3 weeks holiday, I realised in those 3 weeks how lost & lonely I am. Worst 3 weeks I've had in years? Possibly ever. Recently I have been dreading finishing time in work as I know I am going home to be alone. Make the effort to have fun and get on with your colleagues. I know thts hard if you have anxiety, but push yourself to talk to people you don't usually etc.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

I wish my employer was generous enough to offer me 50 hours.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Section80 said:


> Thought I hated my job till I had 3 weeks holiday, I realised in those 3 weeks how lost & lonely I am. Worst 3 weeks I've had in years? Possibly ever. Recently I have been dreading finishing time in work as I know I am going home to be alone. Make the effort to have fun and get on with your colleagues. I know thts hard if you have anxiety, but push yourself to talk to people you don't usually etc.


Split your time off thought the year, not all at once.


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

Ive always had the same problem. They just love giving me more and more hours and calling it "part time."


----------



## LadyApathy (Dec 2, 2014)

14 months? That's one year and two months! Good for you for lasting that long ..... I wouldn't be able to last that long, so be proud for that. I think it's ok to quit after working there for a year.


----------



## HannahG (Aug 31, 2010)

Well at least you can tolerate your job enough to pick up shifts. I hate my job so much that I find it difficult to put in my 8hrs daily. Seriously, as soon as I see the building I start to feel sick to my stomach. Clearly psychosomatic (in my head). It's a bit easier that we occasionally get permission to leave a half hour early when its slow (if we want less money) but last year I called in sick a lot because my anxiety was so bad...


If you are in a position where you can work a better job then take it. Otherwise, I'd simply just not answer the phone or pick up shifts. I screen all my phone calls and I put a request in through human resources so that work can't call me unless it's an emergency.


----------



## WanderingSoul (Apr 22, 2012)

Everyone should quit their jobs, **** this overworked society. It's part of the reason we're all here.


----------

